
Dumpster – A self-hosted file upload server supporting YubiKey OTP tokens - nmaggioni
https://github.com/nmaggioni/Dumpster
======
nmaggioni
This is my first API-based NodeJS project, I use it daily on my team's
production server. Any feedback is gladly accepted!

